
G.M.’S Cruise Unveils a Self-Driving Car. Don’t Look for It on Roads - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/22/technology/cruise-gm-self-driving-car.html
======
Kaibeezy
No steering wheel.

